# tourist visa overstaying fine



## koltugin (May 8, 2014)

Dear friends , i am from china, and recently i brought my mam to Dubai with tourist visa to stay with me for a long term. And i was planning to sponsor her visa by myself, or applying partner visa from my own company. However, due to a lot of unexpected events, we could not change her visa on time, and she end up overstaying about 6 month now. I am looking for a solution to get overstay find deduction for her. would any friends could guide me or assist me on this matter. Deeply appreciated. 

You may offer your guidance or solution on this forum or you can contact at /snip/

All the best for all of you !


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

If you started the process or have any documentation as to why the delay occurred you could take that to the Overstay Fine place in Al Jafiliya and see what they stay.


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Not sure if you can get a tourist visa changed to an employment visa without exiting the country. If you can get the status adjusted, then your daily fine will amount around AED 20/day, about AED 3600 for 6 months. However, if they force you to exit and re-enter, then the fine will be much higher....100/day I believe. 
But in case of difficult circumstances, you could talk to the immigration dept and the may be able to help in humanitarian cases.


----------



## koltugin (May 8, 2014)

Actually i brought my mam to Dubai so that i could take her for Haj last year, but she came late, and i did not want her leave without performing Haj, and i needed to change all the plan. However, changing plan meet a lot of unexpected difficulties. May Allah give a way for us. 

thank you for your valuable information dear friends. From your reply, i learned, i can approach Overstay Fine Place in Jafiliya , and also another option of processing visa for her and avoid exiting so that fine can be reduced to 20Dhs/day. 

I deeply appreciate for all of you. Thank very much, may blessing of Allah be with you.


----------



## Mans4 (Apr 4, 2014)

as i heard the first day of over stay is 200 and reamin is 100 AED per day , 
who was her sponger , becuase sponcer (tourist company ) always will contact yo befor expiration


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

koltugin said:


> Actually i brought my mam to Dubai so that i could take her for Haj last year, but she came late, and i did not want her leave without performing Haj, and i needed to change all the plan. However, changing plan meet a lot of unexpected difficulties. May Allah give a way for us.
> 
> thank you for your valuable information dear friends. From your reply, i learned, i can approach Overstay Fine Place in Jafiliya , and also another option of processing visa for her and avoid exiting so that fine can be reduced to 20Dhs/day.
> 
> I deeply appreciate for all of you. Thank very much, may blessing of Allah be with you.


do not tell that story to the authorities as it makes zero sense. If she was on a tourist visa in UAE, she wouldn't be able to get a visa to KSA anyway! Let alone if she is overstaying in UAE till next Hajj season! come up with a more solid story buddy.


----------

